#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Карма Пунцог Ринпоче - учение и посвящение Дакини Юмка Дечен Джялмо - Москва, с 1 по 5 марта

## Stil

*С 1-го по 5-е марта Карма Пунцог Ринпоче дарует в московском буддийском центре "Дзогчен Шри Сингха" комментарий на практику и посвящение Юмка Дечен Джялмо.*

Комментарий будет дарован в течение 4-х дней:
1-го марта с 19:30 до 21:30
2-го марта с 19:30 до 21:30
3-го марта с 12:00 до 14:00 и с 15:00 до 17:00
4-го марта с 14:00 до 16:00 и с 17:00 до 19:00

Посвящение будет даровано 5-го марта в 19:30.

Рекомендованный размер подношения организаторам на покрытие расходов - 200 рублей в каждый день Комментария и 500 рублей в день Посвящения. Если у вас нет возможности сделать подношения в полном размере или вы не можете сделать их совсем, вы можете принять участие в учениях и посвящении в любом случае.


Юмка Дечен Джялмо (Мать-Царица Великого Блаженства) - спутница Гуру Падмасамбхавы, Еше Цоджял в сфере Нирманакаи, Ваджраварахи в сфере Самбхогакаи, Самантабхадри в сфере Дхармакаи. Она - один из Трёх Корней цикла терма Дзогпа Ченпо Лонгчен Ньингтиг (Сердечная Сущность Обширного Пространства Великого Совершенства) - Дакини Мудрости.

В 1774 году Кунчен Ригдзин Джигме Лингпа (Всеведущий Держатель Ведения Прибежище Бесстрашия) посетил озеро в Драгда в центральном Тибете, месте рождения Еше Цоджял. Там он узрел лик самой Дакини, передавшей ему письмена на символическом языке, которые он записал на тибетском, и которые известны нам как садхана (практика) Юмка Дечен Джялмо.


Карма Пунцог Ринпоче - ученик Владыки Драхмы Дуджома Ринпоче и его личный секретарь в течение 10 лет. От Его Святейшества Дуджома Ринпоче и Дзонгсара Кхенце Чоки Лодро Ринпоче он получил все посвящения традиции Дуджом Терсар, от Таклунга Цетрула Ринпоче - Ньингма Кама, от Пенора Ринпоче - посвящения Ринчен Тердзо, а от Шечена Рабджама Ринпоче передачу - лунг на все собрание Ринчен Тердзо. Также, от Его Святейшества Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче он получил Учения Терма Лонгчен Ньингтиг.

После ухода Его Святейшества Дуджома Ринпоче, начиная с возраста 35 лет и по настоящее время, Карма Пунцог Ринпоче большую часть времени проводит в затворничестве. Он полностью завершил предварительные практики - Нгондро из Дуджом Терсар и Тукдруб Барче Кунсел, а также совершенным образом завершил рецитацию по практикам Цокье Тугтиг, Трома Нагмо, Ваджракилаи, Дордже Дролло, Кандро Тугтиг, Хаягривы, Тары, Ваджрапани и Будды Амитабхи.

В настоящее время лама Карма Пунцог Ринпоче по праву считается одним из наиболее знающих Лам в традиции Дуджом Терсар. Он участвовал и возглавлял более 30 Друбченов в разных частях Индии и Непала. Комментарии, которые даёт Ринпоче удивительно ясны и подробны.

----------

Keiko (27.02.2012), Khonchok Helek (27.02.2012), Pema Sonam (27.02.2012), Svarog (27.02.2012), Дордже (27.02.2012), Оскольд (27.02.2012), Че Линг (28.02.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Пожалуйста, выложите куда-нибудь аудио-запись сегодняшней лекции.  Это бы очень пригодилось для подготовки к Посвящению. Сегодня (точнее уже вчера  :Smilie: ) Ринпоче пояснял как проходит Посвящение, но всё записать в тетрадку и запомнить не удалось.
 :Frown:

----------

